# Router Plate - Routers



## Dibs-h (6 Jul 2010)

I've started a separate thread for folk to post what routers they have or will be using with the Router Plate that we have a Group Buy on. Just reply with what you have\will use.

That way I'll try and find out what the dia and spacing of the holes are and put it on the CAD drawing.

If someone knows what the dia and spacing of the holes is for various common routers - that would be nice.

So far - DeWalt DW625EK


----------



## Qwibble (6 Jul 2010)

Trend T11


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (6 Jul 2010)

Triton TRA001


----------



## Racers (6 Jul 2010)

Hi,

Makita 3612C

Hitachi M12V


Pete


----------



## Loz_S (6 Jul 2010)

Festool OF 1400
Festool OF 2200

Ta very much.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (6 Jul 2010)

Festool OF 1400

Elu MOF96


----------



## wizer (6 Jul 2010)

Freud FT3000


----------



## Dibs-h (6 Jul 2010)

I've snaffled some PDFs from Rockler and Trend which give the layouts for a fair nbr of routers. Sorry nothing on them for Festool.

Anyone got any info on Festool routers. Nah ain't doing a "RTFM" one! :lol:


----------



## aesmith (7 Jul 2010)

Good Surname or what ?":bui8heya said:


> Triton TRA001


Same here.


----------



## wizer (7 Jul 2010)

Dibs, do you have info for my Freud FTA3000? Do you need it? If so I can probably draw it in SU and send it to you.


----------



## Dibs-h (7 Jul 2010)

wizer":247dpufe said:


> Dibs, do you have info for my Freud FTA3000? Do you need it? If so I can probably draw it in SU and send it to you.



Nothing on your router in the stuff I have so far. The PCD and nbr of holes (assuming they are equi-distant) will do nicely.

Cheers.


----------



## Eddie (7 Jul 2010)

TREND T-11 For Me

Cheers
Eddie

Just sent the Money from Bank


----------



## Anonymous (7 Jul 2010)

Dewalt 626


----------



## Dibs-h (7 Jul 2010)

Ya!

I'll go thru my list of PDF's and let you know what I have specs for & what I don't. (in the morning).


----------



## halken (7 Jul 2010)

Good Surname or what ?":fenw9e60 said:


> Triton TRA001


same for me


----------



## JohnBrown (7 Jul 2010)

Hitachi M12V
Oh wait! I haven't axtually ordered one!


----------



## Dibs-h (8 Jul 2010)

JohnBrown":2c8faswy said:


> Hitachi M12V
> Oh wait! I haven't axtually ordered one!



If you mean router plate - it's not too late! :wink:


----------



## JohnBrown (8 Jul 2010)

I already have one thanks, I bought it from Rutlands a few years ago.


----------



## srp (8 Jul 2010)

De Walt 625EK

Cheers, Steve


----------



## wizer (9 Jul 2010)

Dibs-h":195n5d4i said:


> wizer":195n5d4i said:
> 
> 
> > Dibs, do you have info for my Freud FTA3000? Do you need it? If so I can probably draw it in SU and send it to you.
> ...



In English pls Dibs.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## jlawrence (9 Jul 2010)

Trend T11


----------



## aesmith (9 Jul 2010)

wizer":3636lru7 said:


> In English pls Dibs.... :roll: :wink:


If that was a serious question, PCD = pitch circle diameter (means exactly the same as BCD)
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/article-Bolt ... DChart.htm


----------



## wizer (9 Jul 2010)

yes very serious. Not terms I have ever come across. Thanks


----------



## liamscanlan (9 Jul 2010)

DeWalt 625EK (when it arrives!)

Liam


----------



## JeremyM (9 Jul 2010)

Trend T11

Jeremy


----------



## chris_d (10 Jul 2010)

Erbauer ERB210C (Screwfix own brand) for me. I can't find the plate dimensions in the manual (online) so I might photocopy the base and use the copy as a drill template.

Thanks,
C


----------



## jack55 (13 Jul 2010)

Triton TRA001


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jul 2010)

Elu 177E and MOF


John


----------



## morrik27 (9 May 2011)

Trend T11 & T4
Ryobi ERT1100.

Rather than measuring all the dimensions, I used the Ron fox method, remove the plastic baseplate if you can and make a copy of it onto 9mm mdf by tracing then bearing guided profile cutter. And drilling the holes on a press. 
He's written a great load on the wealden tools website.

Once you've made the initial master, you can use it to make long term base plates for specific jobs and save a fortune on jigs and base plates, circle jigs, self centering morticing plates, base plates for drilling.

When I was shown this first it opened a whole of routing to me, hopefully I just did the same for someone else.


----------



## marcros (10 May 2011)

is this thread still live, or has the group buy been completed? I assume that I am too late...?


----------



## Dibs-h (11 May 2011)

marcros":3l1pmbbr said:


> is this thread still live, or has the group buy been completed? I assume that I am too late...?



Finished last year mate. Might do another one in the future, but concentrating on the workshop build at the moment.

Sorry 

Dibs


----------



## uk woodman (12 May 2011)

aesmith":2mp9ksjc said:


> Good Surname or what ?":2mp9ksjc said:
> 
> 
> > Triton TRA001
> ...


snap same here also


----------



## greggy (14 May 2011)

elu 177e. and freud ft2000


----------



## chrs_666 (14 May 2011)

Dewalt DW625E-LX and
Dewalt DW621
for me


----------



## Dibs-h (20 May 2011)

Can a Mod lock this thread please? The group buy is long gone.


----------

